
Leaf PHP Framework - mychi
https://leafphp.netlify.app
======
creatornator
It's interesting that the different components are separated into Leaf, Leaf
MVC, and Leaf UI. Would an apt analogy of the targeted niche for leave be as
follows?

Leaf is to Laravel as Flask is to Django

It seems like the components of Leaf are more independently silo'ed and can be
used separately.

------
mychi
Create clean, simple but powerful web applications and APIs quickly.

